# Work Wanted in AUS



## Jim1NZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Im currently 3rd year doing the diploma in arboriculture in NZ. I have contract climbed and felled before but would be looking to specialize in arboriculture rather than forestry . I have all my own climbing gear and PPE. I may be looking for work in AUS at the end of the year any thing going, anything considered
Whats the pay like ???
Cheers James


----------



## Ekka (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Jimbo

Look further down the list and you'll se I've asked for climbers. Kiwi's come with no baggage ... no visa's and work visa's req'd, just need a passport and stay as long as you like, once you get here you can contract with an ABN, apply on line with the ATO and your away, get your TFN the same way ... you're on the express mate.

Email me direct, see www.palmtreeservices.com.au

Send your guff thru if you like. Good climbers will never be out of work here.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Mar 29, 2005)

Sweet thanks for that Ekka.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Apr 3, 2005)

I just emailed you...


----------



## tommie (Sep 26, 2008)

*searching job in AUS*

Hi this is tomcruise, i am new Australia. I was born and bought up in United states. i came here in search of good job. This site is very good for me and others also who are in searching for job in Australia.
==============
tomcruise

Job Openings


----------

